# Bradford/Leeds MMA Club



## Schneddon (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi guys new to the forum, Ive done a few martial arts before and Ive been doing Thai boxing for awhile however I've wanted to try MMA for awhile now.

I need to find a good MMA gym around Bradford or Leeds however I dont have a car so would prefer one nearish to train station/ town centres... anyone have any idea of any that are good??? cheers guys

:tuf


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

not really sure where it is but leeds cage has a good reputation. You can pm me for their number if you can't find the website


----------



## Baggsy (Apr 7, 2010)

i was looking into this earlier too being in leeds for uni, found leeds cage as said above, its about 10mins walk from burley park train station which is 5 mins on the train from leeds. Looks decent from all the reviews etc, im gonna try it out once iv finished my physio off!

leeds cage mma kickboxing k1 -


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah it's supposed to be a top place to go and the fella I talk to seems bob on to be fair. I only started talking to him as my coach was travelling over there to do a seminar.

In fact, if you do end up going try and book onto the luta livre seminar on the 3rd october. It would be impossible for you to regret doing that!


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Team Fulinkazan in Bradford is right in the centre. Great set of lads down there with good coaching and an active fight team.


----------



## spenna (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jay,

Team Fulinkazan (BD1) - ::: TEAM FULINKAZAN ::: Mixed Martial Arts Team in Bradford, UK

Let me know if you have any questions?

[email protected]

Thanks

Spenna


----------

